# Why go low? Understanding the CamelBak Low Rider



## Chicken Boo (Apr 11, 2013)

Lower center of gravity sounds right, but in practice, and on a bike where you are using your weight to balance and control the bike, it doesn't always work out to be better.

What if you and the bike could switch weights? More weight towards the bottom, more stability, but with the bike being the big man, you'd have a hard time controlling the bike. For a practical example, take a baseball bat and balance the small end on one finger. To keep it balanced, you'll move the bottom around a lot, but the top (with its greater mass) will resist the movement allowing you move towards the lean when it starts to fall and to balance the bat longer. Try the same thing with balancing the lager end on your finger. Lower center of gravity, but harder to dynamically balance it by moving the bottom. Try something longer, like a broomstick with one end heavier than the other. The difference is even more obvious, it is easier to balance with the weight at the top.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I used to ride with a fanny bike pack over a decade ago. It's comfort surpassed that of a backpack at the time. It was just for small endeavors, but I could pack a lot of things in it. Then one day my ego was challenged by another biker, he made fun of my pack while I drooled over his bike and tried to keep up with him down trails I'd never seen. It was an embarrassing disaster!

So I ditched the pack thinking it would be better for me. So I looked for a half-day pack and found one that is a hydration system that fit and did not slip/migrate. Since that point I was seriously considering using only a backpack. Now with this article, I'm not even sure if I should have eggs with breakfast anymore?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I had the Palos near-identical brother nearly 15 years ago, called the Bandido.

It was great, and it's still kicking around in a garage cabinet somewhere. Maybe I'll take it out for a ride!

But I've grown to like a small, high pack that allows me to use the pockets in a jersey.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

What does the tool roll look like? Is it connected to the pack, or does it just go in the pack with everything else?


----------



## jsumner33 (Aug 2, 2011)

Included tool roll is a removable pouch with three zip pockets to aid in staying organized. Each pocket has roughly the capacity for two full size multi-tools.


----------

